# from socal...>>>Norcal....



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

back home to norcal...

ill be in the salinas.. santa cruz.... san joe joe.. and frisco area

june 10-14... anything going down...

let me know..


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

doh, i actually think I have finals around that time... 

would be cool to have a meet around then though...


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

you can always hit me up. if you want to try to get people together id be down for a meet.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

nice.. ill post up before my initial drive


----------

